

Are Your Friends Making You Fat? - sudhirc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/magazine/13contagion-t.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
sudhirc
Credit for this submission goes to saraid216's comment.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2219348>

